

Interactive map of people killed by the police in the US - trextrex
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2015/jun/01/the-counted-map-us-police-killings

======
rdlecler1
I'd like to see this side by side with a map showing police deaths. I'm
inclined to believe that in many cases (certainly not all) that police fear
and training, as well as firearm availability has lead us here.

------
V-2
Obligatory xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

